# The Cheesegrater tower starts...



## Crispy (Jan 20, 2011)

These stupid nicknames are all a bit much now 

Anyway, this one's a stunna, if you ask me. Designed by Richard Rogers, the front facade will lean back to preserve a protected view of St. Pauls.







There will be a large covered public space at ground floor level.






The rear facade will be in multiple colours with all the lifts visible going up and down.






They did nearly all the demolition and foundation works several years ago, but then the project got put on hold. Just this year, it's started back up again and workers are on site. This one should race up, as it has no concrete core, just a steel frame.


----------



## bromley (Jan 20, 2011)

I like it, not sure about stunna though as it's a bit plain, not that that is a bad thing!

How high will it be? Similarly to the pinnacle, wasn't this one reduced?


----------



## Crispy (Jan 20, 2011)

I think it's always been the same height - 225m

Here's a comparison (from skyscraperpage.com)


----------



## kyser_soze (Jan 20, 2011)

Steel framed? No concrete core? Wasn't there a famous pair of buildings in New York built along similar lines? 

I like it - altho it'd be nice if Mr Rogers built something _without_ exposed elevators...


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm so fucking bored of buildings made from steel and glass.


----------



## TitanSound (Jan 20, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 20, 2011)

you can't turn the building up to 11 if it is built from stone.


----------



## Streathamite (Jan 20, 2011)

Now that's what a skyscraper should be like!


----------



## strung out (Jan 20, 2011)

hmmmmm...


----------



## Onket (Jan 20, 2011)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> I'm so fucking bored of buildings made from steel and glass.


 
Yep. It'll look out of date by the time it's finished.


----------



## 1927 (Jan 20, 2011)

kyser_soze said:


> Steel framed? No concrete core? Wasn't there a famous pair of buildings in New York built along similar lines?


 
No!


----------



## xes (Jan 20, 2011)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> I'm so fucking bored of buildings made from steel and glass.


 
papermache and wire mesh FTW!!


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jan 20, 2011)

xes said:


> papermache and wire mesh FTW!!


 
Bricks and mortar ftw.


----------



## Crispy (Jan 20, 2011)

kyser_soze said:


> Steel framed? No concrete core? Wasn't there a famous pair of buildings in New York built along similar lines?


 
There are hundreds of steel-framed skyscrapers out there, but very few with the particular design of the WTC towers. The cross-braced nature of the steel frame on this building makes it very resilient indeed, and the floor decks will provide little if any structural support.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jan 20, 2011)

Crispy said:


> There are hundreds of steel-framed skyscrapers out there, but very few with the particular design of the WTC towers. The cross-braced nature of the steel frame on this building makes it very resilient indeed, and the floor decks will provide little if any structural support.


 
As an architectural professional, is it one of those areas your usually excellent sarcasm detector fails? 

When this is finished I want someone to build a giant inflatable cheese, attach it to the service crane runnels and have it move up and down the building, showering those below in bits of yellow confetti.


----------



## Crispy (Jan 20, 2011)

Yes, sarcasm detector fail 
Put a smiley on it next time!


----------



## bromley (Jan 20, 2011)

Crispy said:


> I think it's always been the same height - 225m
> 
> Here's a comparison (from skyscraperpage.com)
> 
> View attachment 13360


Looks like the cheese grater has a cat flat.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 20, 2011)

One of my very early web usernames was 'Cheesegrater'.

I wonder if that was their inspiration.


----------



## Onket (Jan 20, 2011)

Almost certainly.


----------



## editor (Jan 20, 2011)

Unquestionably.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jan 20, 2011)

_"Once I built a tower to the sun, brick and rivet and lime.
Once I built a tower; now its done.
Buddy can you spare a dime."_


----------



## Streathamite (Jan 21, 2011)

I'm liking this more and more with every pic I see. elegant, streamlined, fits well, eyecatching (so to speak), YEAH!


----------



## hipipol (Jan 21, 2011)

I rather like the old building on Bishopsgate that got ripped down for this
Had nice trees and a little stream in it

The one on the CU PLaza had Monte Pesche, Wi Carr and load of other firms I did biz with in it - it was dull but matched the CU building


----------



## MysteryGuest (Jan 21, 2011)

Onket said:


> Yep. It'll look out of date by the time it's finished.


 
Yes but buildings _do_ look out of date sooner or later.  Always.


----------



## Onket (Jan 22, 2011)

Later is always better though, really.


----------



## bi0boy (Jan 22, 2011)

Most of the cool stuff is going up in Asia nowadays, I think we're lagging behind a bit

http://skyscraperpage.com/diagrams/?countryID=3 <-cool skyscraper geek site.


----------



## hipipol (Jan 22, 2011)

bi0boy said:


> Most of the cool stuff is going up in Asia nowadays, I think we're lagging behind a bit
> 
> http://skyscraperpage.com/diagrams/?countryID=3 <-cool skyscraper geek site.


 
Ha ha _ ace that the Shanghai Finance centre looks like a bottle openr!!!

Yam Seng!!!!! (Chinese toast and drinking game - VERY good fun!!)


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jan 22, 2011)

Doesn't do much for me. Next to the elegant lines of the Gherkin, it just looks, well, a bit messy.


----------



## Dan U (Jan 22, 2011)

hipipol said:


> Ha ha _ ace that the Shanghai Finance centre looks like a bottle openr!!!
> 
> Yam Seng!!!!! (Chinese toast and drinking game - VERY good fun!!)


 
The International Finance Centre in Hong Kong is f'ugly. It's like the Chinese took a look at Hong Kong Island and decided to build the biggest, most functional skyscraper but on Kowloon side so ner ner HK island. Status all the way.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jan 23, 2011)

Yeah, but the IFC has that nice little frilly bit at the bottom.

Apart from the Shanghai Tower, there's nothing in that list that's especially inpriring, and some of them look like that weird po-mo phase some skyscrapers in NY went through during the 80s. like the AT&T building, for example:


----------



## Cid (Jan 24, 2011)

Yeah, wouldn't say they're especially 'cool' at all... Just enormous.


----------



## bi0boy (Jan 24, 2011)

These will be the Wolrd's tallest buildings in 2015: http://skyscraperpage.com/diagrams/?searchID=201

WTF is that at number 4


----------



## Crispy (Jan 24, 2011)

bi0boy said:


> These will be the Wolrd's tallest buildings in 2015: http://skyscraperpage.com/diagrams/?searchID=201
> 
> WTF is that at number 4



The Royal Mecca Clock Tower

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/threads/341950-Tacky-Mohammed-Kitsch

Goto post #6


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 24, 2011)

Jesus, the Shard isn't even as big as the Chrysler or the Empire State. I'm not really looking for too many more massive buildings in London, but kinda puts it in perspective


----------



## kyser_soze (Jan 24, 2011)

There're some pictures of that Saudi monstrosity on the 'Muslim Tat' thread IIRC.

Some of these buildings remind me of the Pena Palace in Portgual:







It's like a prototype Las Vegas, and the interior is no better. There's also another one the name of which I can't remember that has the highest number of rooms of any European palace, nearly bankrupted the country during it's construction, and now about 2/3 of it is in disrepair because it's so hugely expensive to maintain.


----------



## bromley (Jan 24, 2011)

bi0boy said:


> These will be the Wolrd's tallest buildings in 2015: http://skyscraperpage.com/diagrams/?searchID=201
> 
> WTF is that at number 4


 Number 3 looks like a plastic snake toy I had as a kid.


----------



## Dan U (Jan 24, 2011)

i give you the Grand Lisboa Casino in Macau - not my pic but i saw it in December, haven't downloaded my pics yet but it dominates the sky line from parts of the nice, old Portugese bit of the town.


----------



## Crispy (Jan 24, 2011)

Holy shit.


----------



## Dan U (Jan 24, 2011)

Crispy said:


> Holy shit.


 
Macau is full of wtf.

It's a Chinese Vegas. A day visit from Hong Kong was enough!


----------



## kyser_soze (Jan 24, 2011)

On the Vegas scale, that rates about a Level 6 tacky. A full scale recreation of the Forbidden City complete with Imperial Retinue should be what they're aiming for, or maybe the European bit of the Bund in Shanghai.


----------



## Crispy (Aug 4, 2011)

Laing O'Rourke have been appointed as contractors and work is underway.

Here's a snazzy video detailing the construction methods.

http://play.streamingvideoprovider....=Leadenhall%20Street%20Flash&skin=2&preview=1


----------



## Garek (Aug 4, 2011)

Crispy said:


> There will be a large covered public space at ground floor level.


 
Hmmm, I doubt that. It may be open to the public but it will still be a private space.


----------



## Crispy (Aug 4, 2011)

Garek said:


> Hmmm, I doubt that. It may be open to the public but it will still be a private space.


 
Indeed. Important distinction, thank you


----------



## cybertect (Aug 4, 2011)

Crispy said:


> Laing O'Rourke have been appointed as contractors and work is underway.
> 
> Here's a snazzy video detailing the construction methods.
> 
> http://play.streamingvideoprovider....=Leadenhall%20Street%20Flash&skin=2&preview=1


 
I like the way they show the blue tower cranes, but no further progress on The Pinnacle while 122 Leadenhall is completed


----------



## cybertect (Aug 4, 2011)

Garek said:


> Hmmm, I doubt that. It may be open to the public but it will still be a private space.


 
'public realm' in modern parlance.


----------



## g force (Aug 5, 2011)

The blue cranes are moving today for the first time in a few weeks! Admittedly not doing much by the looks it but they are moving


----------



## Crispy (Feb 24, 2012)

Shit is ON. Expect this to absolutey fly up.




Untitled by Lumberjack_London, on Flickr


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 24, 2012)

Where is it in relation to The Shard?

I'm looking out the window but don't know where to look 

eta:  I think I can see it if the building with an angle is the correct building, but it's slightly obscured by another tall building in front of it


----------



## Crispy (Feb 24, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Where is it in relation to The Shard?
> 
> I'm looking out the window but don't know where to look
> 
> eta: I think I can see it if the building with an angle is the correct building, but it's slightly obscured by another tall building in front of it


It's only 8 meters tall, minnie


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 24, 2012)

Crispy said:


> It's only 8 meters tall, minnie


 

8 metres?


----------



## Crispy (Feb 24, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> 8 metres?


26 feet.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 24, 2012)

Crispy said:


> 26 feet.


 
oh, you mean it's currently only 26 feets 

I've decided I can no longer see it from my window


----------



## Stigmata (Feb 24, 2012)

It doesn't look like a cheesegrater, it looks like a big doorstop.


----------



## London_Calling (Feb 24, 2012)

It looks like another corporate cock-waving exercise to me.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 24, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> It looks like another corporate cock-waving exercise to me.


 
it's a wedgie


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Feb 24, 2012)

I enjoyed that 'snazzy video' a lot. It looks like it will be finished ahead of time.

"Once I built a tower, to the sun, brick and rivet and lime.
Once I built a tower, now it's done.
Buddy can you lend a dime?"


----------



## hipipol (Feb 29, 2012)

there was an interesting piece on Alphaville about the correlation between the construction of tall buildings and economic collapse
I wonder who will actually occupy these vast spaces? The Empire State had to be broken down into loads of tiny offices as its completion coincided with the Great Depression
Worth noting that Canary Wharf have bought the Timber Wharf space to its direct east and seems to be palnning a few more mega towers.....
Hubris
The curse of the ancient Greek Gofds seems to still be running wild in speculative building still.....


----------



## tim (Mar 1, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> It looks like another corporate cock-waving exercise to me.


 
For the time being it's just an emasculated stump!


----------



## Kanda (Mar 1, 2012)

kyser_soze said:


> I like it - altho it'd be nice if Mr Rogers built something _without_ exposed elevators...


 
Tell me about it. Or a building without some fucked up heated ceilings, or where bits for the building take 3 months to come from far abroad...  I've been in this building 3 years and it's a piece of shit  In the summer, one of the glass panels on the external lift shaft literally popped out and smashed to bits on Broadwick Street...!


----------



## Yossarian (Mar 1, 2012)

Dan U said:


> The International Finance Centre in Hong Kong is f'ugly. It's like the Chinese took a look at Hong Kong Island and decided to build the biggest, most functional skyscraper but on Kowloon side so ner ner HK island. Status all the way.


 
IFC is Hong Kong side but yep, it looks boring as fuck next to the Bank of China and HSBC buildings.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Mar 1, 2012)

starts what?


----------



## hipipol (Mar 1, 2012)

Yossarian said:


> IFC is Hong Kong side but yep, it looks boring as fuck next to the Bank of China and HSBC buildings.


 I can asure that the view from the 38th floor of the IFC2 is fucking ace mind you!!!!!


----------



## hipipol (Mar 1, 2012)

Dan U said:


> The International Finance Centre in Hong Kong is f'ugly. It's like the Chinese took a look at Hong Kong Island and decided to build the biggest, most functional skyscraper but on Kowloon side so ner ner HK island. Status all the way.


Suspect you are thinking about this building
Its the matching tower to the IFC2 just the other side of the ever shrinking harbour


----------



## WouldBe (Mar 2, 2012)

What's the one on the Urban75.com page that looks like it's got curlers on top of it?


----------



## Crispy (Mar 2, 2012)

WouldBe said:


> What's the one on the Urban75.com page that looks like it's got curlers on top of it?


That's Strata at Elephant & Castle, still under construction in ed's photo.


----------



## Dan U (Mar 2, 2012)

hipipol said:


> Suspect you are thinking about this building
> Its the matching tower to the IFC2 just the other side of the ever shrinking harbour


 
thats the one, my mistake!


----------



## ska invita (Mar 4, 2012)

Crispy said:


> the front facade will lean back to preserve a protected view of St. Pauls.


 
view from where, any idea?
Too little too late if you ask me - St Pauls has long been blocked in by shitier buildings.
Im sure if I was around at the time id have been against St Pauls going up too though


----------



## Crispy (Oct 19, 2012)

This is coming along nicely.




OO7A1482 by Lumberjack_London, on Flickr




OO7A1449 by Lumberjack_London, on Flickr




OO7A1484 by Lumberjack_London, on Flickr




OO7A1467 by Lumberjack_London, on Flickr




OO7A1523 by Lumberjack_London, on Flickr[/QUOTE]


----------



## kabbes (Oct 19, 2012)

I have to walk up Leadenhall Street on at least a weekly basis.  It used to be a nice walk.  Now it's constant building works.  And when these buildings are all done, it'll be all be shadow and wind.

London streets aren't broad enough to cope with these megastructures.  You just end up feeling hemmed in.  They can all fuck off.


----------



## editor (Jul 11, 2013)

Some more photos. 
















http://www.urban75.org/blog/photos-...scraper-topped-out-and-due-to-open-next-year/


----------



## Crispy (Jul 11, 2013)

I love this one. Best looking skyscraper in London, IMO. Rogers does this sort of thing very well indeed


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 11, 2013)

Oh, is that what it is

Saw it the other day and couldn't remember what it was supposed to be


----------



## Onket (Jul 11, 2013)

kabbes said:


> I have to walk up Leadenhall Street on at least a weekly basis. It used to be a nice walk. Now it's constant building works. And when these buildings are all done, it'll be all be shadow and wind.
> 
> London streets aren't broad enough to cope with these megastructures. You just end up feeling hemmed in. They can all fuck off.


 
I worked in 'The City' from 2000 to 2006 and the place was a constant building site. I don't miss it.


----------



## kabbes (Jul 11, 2013)

I was in New York on Monday and Tuesday.  It reminded me of how it has to work if you have tall buildings -- massively wide roads and massively wide pavements.  In New York, it's fantastic.  In London, it's a fucking disaster.


----------



## Winot (Jul 11, 2013)

kabbes said:


> I was in New York on Monday and Tuesday.  It reminded me of how it has to work if you have tall buildings -- massively wide roads and massively wide pavements.  In New York, it's fantastic.  In London, it's a fucking disaster.



Yes, a friend once commented on visiting NYC that it was as if they had increased the font size.


----------

